# Mud Bugs!



## rsands (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeps, them be mud bugs, and they're goin in a fatty!




Along with some corn, onion, rough chopped redskins, hot dogs, and a pile of shrimp! Cajun boil fatty!



Had to roll the italian hot sausage thinner than a gallon zip lock bag would allow so I used freezer paper. Here's everything piled up, liberal Zatarian's creole throughout.



Wrapped in cross hatch bacon for strength (on the left), she's a monster!



The other fatty above was a pizza fatty, JD regular sausage, layer of ham, layer of pepperoni, another layer of ham, onions, mushrooms, tomato paste (much better than tomato sauce for pizza fatties) some smoked cheddar and a little Tony's.



Threw a shoulder roast in as well. CBP, garlic powder & a sprinkling of jeffs.



Pizza fatty got done 1st. Delicious!





Took almost another hour for the cajun boil fatty to get to 160 internal.





Made some coctail sauce for it with some ketchup, worchestershire, wally's horseradish (the real McCoy), fresh lemon and brown sugar. Could not stop eating it. Best way to describe the taste is "cajun seafood meatloaf" Definitely worth the effort!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 6, 2009)

lol, I forgot they were called mud bugs.  Both the fattys look delicious.  Nice job.


----------



## rsands (Feb 6, 2009)

continued......






And finally the shoulder came off. Put it in a vacuum bag, made bbq sandwiches the next day with some Stubb's spicey BBQ sauce, which for off the shelf is darn good!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, that looks amazing! I love mud bugs...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Everything looks awesome!


----------



## rsands (Feb 6, 2009)

lol, thanks Dawn, not many people up here eat them, but they sure are good! Friends & I  do a real cajun boil once or twice during the summer months, and they're awesome. Too cold to spread newspaper and throw one out on the picnic table right now, things would stick, but this'll get you by!


----------



## fishawn (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks great, love the low country or cajun boil!


----------



## rsands (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Jeanie/Shawn!


----------



## bassman (Feb 6, 2009)

Excellent looking fatties!  Thanks for the Qview. And yes, you do get points for that!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 6, 2009)

That looks so larapin good, I miss living close to the coast , not being able not to get good sea food. Everything here in Ohio is either a week old od(YUK) that damned Lake Perch(they have worms in em ya know).(YUK-Wooooo,puke).


----------



## abelman (Feb 6, 2009)

That's great looking, original, some of my favorites and great pics, points for sure!


----------



## rsands (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, appreciate it! Fans, I got the bugs at Krogers, the day they came in. Weren't anything to write home about, but fine for a fatty!


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks great!  Ours just starting coming into the area too so time to go out and get my share!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 6, 2009)

Man those look AWESOME!!! Thanks for the Qview!


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 6, 2009)

WOW!!!!!! Mud Bug Fattie, why didn't I think of that 







great looking grub and awesome pics....points my friend


----------



## blacklab (Feb 6, 2009)

Great lookin meal and an awesome idea with the fatty


----------



## darrin (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks great. Wish I could give out more points today.


----------



## pignit (Feb 6, 2009)

*That's Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## billbo (Feb 6, 2009)

Man that looks good!


----------



## rsands (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! TX, saw your other post, pre-cook them taters a little if you're gonna eat it straight out!


----------



## carpetride (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks great, hadn't ever thought about crawfish in a fattie.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Tis the season for crawfish.  Nice looking stuff.  Looks delicious.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 7, 2009)

My wife just told me she saw this post today and wanted to try it..... I am a happy man that she is watching what I am interested in....

And those fatty's look delicious !!!


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 7, 2009)

Stubbs is the real thing!  Even got me a Stubbs apron!


----------



## crockadale (Feb 7, 2009)

rsands, nice job and great Q-VIEW.


----------



## gatorcamper (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks great! I like the Qview.


----------



## rsands (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Pops, I agree & might have to find me one of them aprons! 1st time I'd tried it, and although I normally like making my own, it's better!


----------



## burksmoke (Feb 10, 2009)

Very Nice!  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## beerguy (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats Awsome!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 10, 2009)

*looking great ny friend. As they say "Laissez les bon temps roulet!" [lay zay lay bon tom roo lay] Let the Good Times Roll!*


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 10, 2009)

Ahhh...reminds me of my Kawasaki KE175 back in 1976. That was the slogan then for them - Let the Good Times Roll! 

I just found out that our Brookshires has live craws coming in on Thursdays now, 35 lbs a bag. Maybe I can eat double-amounts, so 10 lbs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , my wife 7 lbs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , my dog can play with 1 bug 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , and I can fish with a couple of pounds 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . That still leaves quite a few pounds leftover. 

How long do they keep in the fridge?


----------

